# FreeBSD 13.0 Release source not available



## joggx (May 29, 2021)

Hi,

My server has the 13 Current version need to upgrade to Release from source. But release source not found at:

`svnlite list https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng`

Thanks


----------



## jmos (May 29, 2021)

The handbook describes no more svnlite, but GIT:








						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## scottro (May 29, 2021)

You can use git with 
	
	



```
git clone -b releng/13.0 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git src
```
Assuming you are in the /usr directory. I've put up a page with brief explanations and links at https://srobb.net/fbsdgit.html

There is also gitup, similar to svnlite (though I don't think it's in the base system). If you use it, you'll have to edit /usr/local/etc/gitup.conf

You'll have to edit gitup.conf, as I believe its present default is for 11.4. It's easy to find, just change 11.4 to 13.0. I think it's the only 11.4 in the file.


----------



## joggx (May 30, 2021)

I tried to back up the current src folder but got an error:

`sudo mv /usr/src /usr/src.12.1
Password:
mv: rename /usr/src to /usr/src.12.1: Operation not supported`


----------



## mark_j (May 30, 2021)

Are you sure it's there?


----------



## joggx (May 30, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Are you sure it's there?


Yes. /usr/src exists.


----------



## jmos (May 30, 2021)

May be a sudo-thing. Is sudo configured to execute your command? And what happens if you're first switching to root ("su -"), and run the "mv" command without sudo directly?


----------



## joggx (May 30, 2021)

After installing git and run it, I have following error:

`ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/git: Undefined symbol "regcomp@FBSD_1.6"`

Can I fetch the source instead with:

`fetch http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/13.0-RELEASE/src.txz`


----------



## joggx (May 30, 2021)

jmos said:


> May be a sudo-thing. Is sudo configured to execute your command? And what happens if you're first switching to root ("su -"), and run the "mv" command without sudo directly?


I have the same error under root. This error shows up in the host which uses 13-Current. However, `git clone` works in jails on the same host, which use 12.1-Release kernel.


----------



## mark_j (May 30, 2021)

joggx said:


> After installing git and run it, I have following error:
> 
> `ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/git: Undefined symbol "regcomp@FBSD_1.6"`
> 
> ...


Yes, just grab the source that way. You're git's broken so how did you install git, via packages?


----------



## mark_j (May 30, 2021)

joggx said:


> I have the same error under root. This error shows up in the host which uses 13-Current. However, `git clone` works in jails on the same host, which use 12.1-Release kernel.


Just use `su`.


----------



## joggx (May 30, 2021)

The listing of /libexec shows:


```
# ls -al /libexec
total 364
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel       7 Jul 24  2020 ./
drwxr-xr-x  22 root  wheel      30 Sep  4  2020 ../
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  118144 Jul 24  2020 ld-elf.so.1*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  156584 Jun 26  2020 ld-elf.so.1.old*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  108712 Jul 24  2020 ld-elf32.so.1*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  130952 Jun 26  2020 ld-elf32.so.1.old*
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       8 Jul 24  2020 resolvconf/
```

I tried to replace current `ld-elf.so.1` with `ld-elf.so.1.old` but have error:


```
# cp ld-elf.so.1.old ld-elf.so.1
cp: ld-elf.so.1: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2021)

Gitup can get it sorted for you; see https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-for-gitup-initial-cloning.80068/#post-508368


----------



## Márcio Rezende (May 30, 2021)

Well, I'm in supposelly same pitch here...

Friday I've started to migrate my desktop to 13.0... But year ago I've read in manual, section 24.5  and took the bait:


> Updating FreeBSD by compiling from source offers several advantages over binary updates.



Yes. At that time it solved some of my updates (I have never had any problems again until now) ... But it seems that all problems were reserved for this occasion ;-)

Last month, I updated my notebook (powered by binary packages) without hassling.

But with this desktop, (compiled src) things happen and again problems arise.

Well, following the Finest Handbook (24.5.1. Quick Start), I cloned 13-0... And ta-da... 14.0 appeared. The reason? It srpung to me when I was trying to update my version - infamous 12.0-STABLE ... STABLE is the genesis of the CURRENT version!

Hard learning way once again has taught me that STABLE means PROBLEM. Problem to update/upgrade!

As Mr. Handbook said, I have to migrate to RELEASE/RELENG ( Jekill/Hyde are the same person) before updating .... Finest Man's Blahh-Blahh ... 24.4.2. Using FreeBSD-STABLE ...I understand it's for system administrators gods and peaceful seas who don't want thrills.

The question is why in this world I cannot delete my /usr/src (at least rename, mv or something) without this error:



> marez@bsdtrix:/ $ doas mv /usr/src /usr/src-13.0
> mv: rename /usr/src to /usr/src-13.0: Operation not supported



I could boot in init 1 (or single user from menu), mount/read-write and do that operation, but after reboot, the renamed dir is gone, keep in its place old one untouched. Maybe shadowed by unknow mount over it.

For me it is some mambo-jambo (simple minds  like me have to believe in curses) from kernel to protect it's source, but Mr. Handbook said to do it... How come?



> # mv /usr/src /usr/src.bak
> # git clone --branch releng/10.3 https://git.FreeBSD.org/src.git /usr/src



My intention is escape from 12.2-STABLE and migrate to 13.0-RELEASE (or HELLEASY) without dvd/memstick download and do a lame reinstall.

Any suggestion or help?

TIA

ps: 13 was never seen as bringing good omen! Race cars... Elevators...


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 30, 2021)

```
freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
```


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2021)

joggx said:


> I tried to back up the current src folder but got an error:
> 
> `sudo mv /usr/src /usr/src.12.1
> Password:
> mv: rename /usr/src to /usr/src.12.1: Operation not supported`


This won't work if you're using ZFS. You're trying to rename a ZFS dataset. Just nuke the old data, you really don't need to "save" it.

`rm -rf /usr/src/* /usr/src/.[^.]*`


----------



## Márcio Rezende (May 31, 2021)

SirDice said:


> This won't work if you're using ZFS. You're trying to rename a ZFS dataset. Just nuke the old data, you really don't need to "save" it.
> 
> `rm -rf /usr/src/* /usr/src/.[^.]*`


But...


```
marez@bsdtrix:/usr/home/marez $ su
Password:
root@bsdtrix:/usr/home/marez # cd /usr
root@bsdtrix:/usr # rm -rf src
rm: src: Device busy
root@bsdtrix:/usr # rm -rf src/*
rm: No match.
root@bsdtrix:/usr # rm -rf src/.*
rm: "." and ".." may not be removed
root@bsdtrix:/usr # rm -rf /usr/src/* /usr/src/.[^.]*
rm: No match.
root@bsdtrix:/usr # ls /usr
bin             include         libdata         obj             share           src-12.2-STABLE
dt              lib             libexec         ports           src             src-13-0-RELENG
home            lib32           local           sbin            src-12-2-RELENG tests
root@bsdtrix:/usr #
```

And yes... I'm using ZFS, but it doesn't make any sense to me. I took snapshot... And tried to bash it but it seems indelible!


----------



## Márcio Rezende (May 31, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> ```
> freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade
> freebsd-update install
> ```


Thx, but it was my first intent, pal... 

Look


> root@bsdtrix:/usr # freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade
> src component not installed, skipped
> freebsd-update: Cannot upgrade from a version that is not a release
> (including alpha, beta and release candidates)
> ...


Dig it?

And my next step was to get 13.0 source and inject in same place of original src... Though, things happended: I'm not able to overwrite /usr/src dir as instructed in the handbook.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2021)

Márcio Rezende said:


> ```
> root@bsdtrix:/usr # rm -rf /usr/src/* /usr/src/.[^.]*
> rm: No match.
> ```


Good, that means it's empty. Now `git clone -b releng/13.0 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git /usr/src`


----------



## Márcio Rezende (May 31, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Good, that means it's empty. Now `git clone -b releng/13.0 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git /usr/src`



Amazing! In fact ... It's really empty! I didn't gotcha. Why this?!

I was almost rebooting to try with solo user ... When I saw your message! Thx.

By the way.... My problem with upgrade is solved.

--------------------------------------------------------------                                                               
>>> Installing everything completed on Mon May 31 13:19:06 -03 2021                 
--------------------------------------------------------------

But a side effect arose: I cannot recover my sddm neither mine KDE environment.But beside it other problems arise: can't get my sddm back again.

There ist no i915kms in relase 13.0 anymore, I didn't dropped it and I'm sure I executed make buildworld after.

marez@bsdtrix:/usr/home/marez $ kldstat  # (from booted old kernel)
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1   60 0xffffffff80200000  227c390 kernel
2    2 0xffffffff8247d000     a448 opensolaris.ko
3    1 0xffffffff82488000   3bad38 zfs.ko
4    1 0xffffffff82844000    27ce8 fuse.ko
5    1 0xffffffff8286c000     2a48 nmdm.ko
6    1 0xffffffff8286f000   570070 vmm.ko
* 7    1 0xffffffff83211000   12be3c i915kms.ko*
8    1 0xffffffff8333d000    75ce0 drm.ko
9    4 0xffffffff833b3000    137b0 linuxkpi.ko
10    3 0xffffffff833c7000    13f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
11    2 0xffffffff833db000      6d0 debugfs.ko
*12    1 0xffffffff833dc000     241d i915_kbl_dmc_ver1_04_bin.ko*
13    1 0xffffffff833df000     7000 if_bridge.ko
14    1 0xffffffff833e6000     4038 bridgestp.ko
15    1 0xffffffff833eb000     1860 uhid.ko
16    1 0xffffffff833ed000     2908 ums.ko
17    1 0xffffffff833f0000     1a40 wmt.ko
18    1 0xffffffff833f2000     87d0 tmpfs.ko
But I suppose it is another issue to another thread.

Any way, thanks Sir Dice for your valuable hint!

CASE CLOSED.

I've forgot todo etcupdate -B and pkg-static upgrade -f

Now everything is working FINE! 



> marez@bsdtrix:/usr/home/marez $ uname -a
> FreeBSD bsdtrix 13.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 #1 releng/13.0-n244744-8023e729a52: Mon May 31 13:04:4
> 6 -03 2021     marez@bsdtrix:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2021)

joggx said:


> FreeBSD 13.0 Release source …



A little extra context:

releng/13.0 <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.0>
13.0-RELEASE in releng/13.0 <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.0&id=ea31abc261ffc01b6ff5671bffb15cf910a07f4b&qt=range&q=ea31abc261ffc01b6ff5671bffb15cf910a07f4b>


----------

